# cleaning/restoring wine press?



## bytal (Aug 16, 2010)

I bought a bunch of homebrew equipment off of the internet and it included a fruit press. It was sitting in the previous owner's basement for a few years. What needs to be done to put it into a usable condition if it isn't already? The wood looks to be in good condition so I figure that just needs a good wash with something. The center threaded shaft is pretty rusty so I was thinking of taking a wire wheel to it to give that a good clean up. The metal that surrounds the cage is starting to rust abit. I don't think that would be too big of a concern though.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

Th screw can be wire brushed and then sprayed with food grade lubricant. Th tray at the bottom should be cleaned well and then re painted with food grade paint which is sold at http://www.piwine.com/ but youll have to call them as they dont advertise the paint on their website.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Th screw can be wire brushed and then sprayed with food grade lubricant. Th tray at the bottom should be cleaned well and then re painted with food grade paint which is sold at http://www.piwine.com/ but youll have to all them as they dont advertise the paint on their website.



Hey Wade when did you learn how to use the link insert! 

Bytal, Presque Isle Wine Cellar that Wade mentioned above updated their web page and if you do a search it'll bring up the paint.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2010)

That pic didnt show when I answered the post earlier. You have a lot of work to do on that screw! Dan, I figured out how to use a link the same time I figured out that you were missing a link! Bytal ignore Dan, he loves to busr my chops even knowing I have my finger on the ban button with him!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Bytal ignore Dan, he loves to busr my chops even knowing I have my finger on the ban button with him!


----------

